# [EVDL] EV1 Motor Specs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
One of TEVA2's members has gotten an EV1 motor and needs to have the specs 
for the motor (motor torque, power vs RPM, torque duty cycles etc.)

If anybody had the published specs he would really appreciate it.

Thanks
Rush
Tucson AZ 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush wrote:
> > One of TEVA2's members has gotten an EV1 motor and needs to have the specs
> > for the motor (motor torque, power vs RPM, torque duty cycles etc.)
> > If anybody had the published specs he would really appreciate it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee wrote -

> The specs will be for the combined motor+controller. And these you can
> find in any of the EV1 published data. I have much of it in print, but
> you can probably find it easier on-line.
> -- 

Thanks for the suggestion Lee, but since he doesn't have the orig 
controller, just the orig EV1 motor, in order to design a controller he 
needs to know the specific operating perameters of the motor itself.

He has already looked at the web published data that he has been able to 
find, and there is nothing about the motor. Do you know of a link that would 
be helpful?

Thanks,

Rush
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee wrote -
>> The specs will be for the combined motor+controller. And these you can
>> find in any of the EV1 published data. I have much of it in print, but
>> you can probably find it easier on-line.



> Rush wrote:
> > Thanks for the suggestion Lee, but since he doesn't have the orig
> > controller, just the orig EV1 motor, in order to design a controller he
> > needs to know the specific operating parameters of the motor itself.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Major wrote:
> > I've been involved with a couple of EV1 motors. It is a 4 pole
> > induction motor. Rated at 100 kW. 230 VAC, 3 phase. Maximum speed
> > is 12,000 RPM. Has an encoder of 128 ppr. Should have on the order
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rod wrote- 
> Here's a good paper on the process of characterization,

I'll pass it on to him, 
Thanks Rod,

Rush
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee wrote

> He asked for motor torque, power vs RPM, torque duty cycles, etc. These
> particular specs are a consequence of what the controller orders the
> motor to do.
>
etc.....

I will certainly forward this to him - I'm sure he will appreciate your 
comments and that they will be very helpful to him when he starts to build 
the controller.

Thanks Lee,

Rush
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris wrote - 
> Hm. He might want to start with a Hughes Dolphin controller. They put 
> out 50kw for starters, but they are a vector motor controller that uses 
> the HP 5605 encoder to determine motor position.
> 
Thanks Chris, will pass it on.

Rush
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

